# [OT] bin ich der einzige der auf arbeit webradio hört?

## toskala

hi,

naja, ich weiss, dass ist super OT aber ich lunger hier so oft rum, wenn ich auf arbeit bin also dachte ich, kann ich mal ganz frech meine paar lieblings webradio sender posten, das gefällt evtl. auch anderen und der tag gestaltet sich gleich viel freundlicher und vielleicht kommt ja doch noch der eine oder andere geheimtip bei raus.

achja, da es doch recht viele geworden sind, hab ich sie mal grob nach schnauze kategoriiert, bitte einfach per PM anschreiben wenn was nich passt, dann schieb ichs um. die sachen unter "verzeichnisse mixed" hab ich selbst dann meist noch nich gehört, also alles ist auch noch nicht verifziert, aber ich schau doch das es was wird  :Wink: 

oh, achja, ihr könntet mir einen riesen gefallen tun, wenn ihr mir eure radiosender posted, bitte einen sender pro zeile und mir damit helfen, dass ihr das gleich ein wenig kategorisiert  :Smile: 

name des senders - <adresse> (musikrichtung)

das wär schon super  :Smile: .

electronic

protonradio - http://www.protonradio.com (house music)

nectarine - http://www.scenemusic.net (scene music)

secret sound service - http://s-s-s.ch (cid-jazz, trip-hop, low-fi, deep house, electronic, ambient...)

ETN FM Trance Channel - http://sf.ets-global.org:80/stream/2003

ETN FM Progressive Channel - http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/1077

TSR 24/7 - http://67.19.165.162:8070

XTC Radio London http://stream.xtcradio.com:8069/

lounge radio - http://www.lounge-radio.com/playlist/index.php

#dnbradio - http://66.55.70.114:10128 (Drum and Bass, Jungle, and Liquid Funk)

factory188 - http://www.factory188.com/ (Drum'n'Bass)

Soundic Radio - http://s2.soundicradio.com:8100 (dancefloor)

Swiss Grove - http://63.249.3.194:8010 (Groove, Lounge)

Radio Seven - http://sc1.radioseven.se:8500 (dancefloor, techno)

The swiss bigbeat online radio - http://82.149.227.170:11900/ (bigbeat)

ebm radio - http://www.ebmradio.de/ (ebm)

digitally imported - http://64.236.34.67:5190/stream/1003 (trance)

digitally imported - http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/1024 (dancefloor)

rock

wazee - www.wazee.org (modern alternative rock)

megarock-radio - www.megarock-radio.com (hard rock)

metal

rothmetal - http://www.rothmetal.com/ (Black und Death Metal)

death fm - www.death.fm

ChroniX Aggression - http://www.chronixradio.com/

radio dunkle welle - http://radiodunklewelle.de/

pop

Sky FM Pop 80s http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/2009 (pop)

New Oldschool - http://62.194.40.134:8000 (pop)

club977 - http://club977.com/CLUB977HI.pls (80's pop)

antenne fm - http://81.169.169.238:8100/ (pop)

funk

Lemixx Radio Paris - http://lemixxstream.mine.nu:8513 (Funk, Groove... Pop)

Funkmaster Radio Megamix - http://195.38.96.106:8000 (Best of 80's, 90's Funk)

Sun FM - http://www4.vip.net:8000/ (pop, dance)

jazz

Sky FM Jazz - http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/2008 (smooth jazz)

rap/hip hop

black - http://sb3.mthN.net:8300/ (rap, hip hop)

verzeichnisse / mixed

http://www.raute-musik.de/streams.php?section=home

http://www.somafm.com/

http://www.shoutcast.com

http://www.virginradio.co.uk/

dead/unreachable

Magic Radio http://213.246.39.77:7128

Music One http://129.241.179.15:8080

-=RantRadio Punk=- The Virtual Mosh Pit - http://64.125.110.55:8003/

http://67.159.3.213:7250/

http://217.172.44.7:25220/

http://exodus.interoutemediaservices.com/livestreams/srh/fm104.asx

http://www.redfm.ie/redfm.asx

----------

## Blackdream

sind mehrere Genres aber ich hör meistens Extreme => Metal + Alternative

http://www.raute-musik.de/streams.php?section=home

----------

## sen~

http://s-s-s.ch/

acid-jazz, trip-hop, low-fi, deep house, electronic, ambient... alles was das herz begehrt ^^

----------

## return13

alles mögliche

http://www4.vip.net:8000/

http://81.169.169.238:8100/

http://67.159.3.213:7250/

http://sb3.mthN.net:8300/

http://217.172.44.7:25220/

http://64.236.34.67:5190/stream/1003

http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/1024

----------

## Anarcho

Schonmal nen HardRock oder Metal Sender!

"Normales" Radio kann man ja nicht mehr hören, da läuft ja nur noch HipHop-Müll und "Mainstream"-Scheiss!

----------

## z4Rilla

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Schonmal nen HardRock oder Metal Sender!
> 
> "Normales" Radio kann man ja nicht mehr hören, da läuft ja nur noch HipHop-Müll und "Mainstream"-Scheiss!

 

Hey hey mein freundchen, bisschen mehr Toleranz, ich reg mich über son "Wolfsgebrüll" auch nich auf  :Wink: 

Aber was normales Radio angeht... da hast du sowas von recht.

----------

## _hephaistos_

irish radio rocks:

http://exodus.interoutemediaservices.com/livestreams/srh/fm104.asx aus Dublin

http://www.redfm.ie/redfm.asx redFM aus Limerick

 :Smile: 

----------

## ank666

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Schonmal nen HardRock oder Metal Sender!

 

Haste da nen paar Links zur Hand?

----------

## Teetante

Sehr empfehlen kann ich

www.somafm.com vor allem den Stream "Secret Agent". 70er Jahre mit leichten drum-and-base-esken Sound unterlegt mit kleinen Schnippseln aus James Bond Streifen eingestreut. sehr sehr gut.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi, 

@ank666

-->"emerge streamtuner" 

Such dir einen der ~300 m3u Streams aus.

http://img93.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img93&image=namenlos2sr.jpg

----------

## Slayer2004

Die hier ist gut:

www.shoutcast.com

Da gibts alle Musikrichtungen in guter Qualität. Alle Streams lassen sich prima mit xmms abspielen  :Cool: 

----------

## derFrank

www.wazee.org

modern alternative rock

www.megarock-radio.com

hard rock

keep on rockin' in a free world...

  derFrank

----------

## Macumba

schweinerei, in der Schule ist sowas ja nicht erlaubt.... :'(

----------

## Louisdor

ETN FM Trance Channel http://sf.ets-global.org:80/stream/2003

ETN FM Progressive Channel http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/1077

TSR 24/7 http://67.19.165.162:8070

Lemixx Radio Paris http://lemixxstream.mine.nu:8513

Funkmaster Radio Megamix http://195.38.96.106:8000

Soundic Radio http://s2.soundicradio.com:8100

Sky FM Jazz http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/2008

Sky FM Pop 80s http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/2009

New Oldschool http://62.194.40.134:8000

XTC Radio London http://stream.xtcradio.com:8069/

Swiss Grove http://63.249.3.194:8010

Radio Seven http://sc1.radioseven.se:8500

Magic Radio http://213.246.39.77:7128

Music One http://129.241.179.15:8080

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## ank666

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -->"emerge streamtuner" 
> 
> Such dir einen der ~300 m3u Streams aus.

 

Boah, Geil...  :Wink: 

----------

## the-pugnacity

ich höre @work immer #musik.club

ansonsten muss ich mir ab und an kiss fm oder jam fm von den kollegen antuen....

----------

## chrib

Ich höre das zwar nicht auf der Arbeit, aber zu Hause läuft bei mir meistens Virgion-Radio oder EBM-Radio

----------

## dakjo

Ich sag nur

-->{[XTC-RADIO LONDON]}<--

das dudelt hier den ganzen Tag.

----------

## malachay

Kann man nur hören wenn die Kollegen alle schon weg sind:

http://www.rothmetal.com/

Black und Death Metal  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Lounge-Radio

http://www.lounge-radio.com/playlist/index.php

Meistens relativ smoother Elektro, Lounge, Eazy und dazwischen mal auch ein Bernd Kempfert Schmankerl  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

Ich höre den Raute Musik Mainstream. Morgens läuft meistens nur die Playlist und daher hört man fast ausschließlich Musik ohne nerviges Gerede von Moderatoren  :Smile: 

mondauge

----------

## b00gy

für alle die auf metal stehen kann ich www.death.fm nur empfehlen

reagieren auch auf wünsche

----------

## toskala

oh  :Smile:  da hab ich ja was losgetreten  :Smile:  ich schreib die einfach mal ganz oben zusammen, hihihi  :Smile: 

----------

## Sumpfdrache

 *toskala wrote:*   

> oh  da hab ich ja was losgetreten  ich schreib die einfach mal ganz oben zusammen, hihihi 

 

Das haste mal fein gemacht!! Es gibt nix Besseres als ne moderierte Liste von Zeugs dasses gibt.  Gibt ja so viel in der Richtung und da freu ich mich extrem über bereits genutztes und als gut befundenes Materieal. Ein fetter OT-Thread!!

Prädikat: Von Gentoo-Usern empfohlen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

 *dakjo wrote:*   

>   -->{[XTC-RADIO LONDON]}<--   

 

..all the way, baby!  :Wink: 

----------

## Lensman

Da mir beim normalen Radio und deren grausamer Musik die Ohren abfallen höre ich

http://radiodunklewelle.de/ oder http://www.ebmradio.de/  :Wink: 

----------

## FatMike

Ok hier meine Streaming-Favourites:

Secret Agent: The soundtrack for your stylish, mysterious, dangerous life. For Spys and P.I.'s too! [SomaFM]

BeatBlender: A late night blend of deep-house & downtempo chill [SomaFM]

<-- cliqhop --> blips'n'bleeps backed w/ beats. [SomaFM]

The swiss bigbeat online radio

 :Arrow:  #dnbradio - Fresh Drum and Bass, Jungle, and Liquid Funk

-=RantRadio Punk=- The Virtual Mosh Pit  oi oi!  :Twisted Evil: 

more coming soon, wenn ich meine winamp favoriten wieder gefunden hab...  :Cool: 

----------

## Tranquility

http://www.factory188.com/        <-- Drum'n'Bass 24/7

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## FatMike

hatte früher immer dnbradio.net gehört. aber leider ham die den laden dicht gemacht  :Sad: 

----------

## dertobi123

 :Arrow:  Club 977

----------

## 76062563

 *ank666 wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Schonmal nen HardRock oder Metal Sender! 
> 
> Haste da nen paar Links zur Hand?

 

Ich hör immer

ChroniX Aggression - Loud & Clear

http://www.chronixradio.com/

PS: mit was hört ihr die Streams an? Ich benutz XMMS, da stört mich allerdings dass ich den Liedtitel nicht sehen kann, bei Winamp geht das  :Confused:  ...

----------

## Darth Vader

Hallo zusammen,

äh ich bin nicht so der Web radio hörer  :Rolling Eyes:  , hab aber mal ne Frage:

gibt es irgendwo eine website wo man nach einem Musiktitel suchen kann, der irgendwann im webradio ausgestralt wird?

Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?  :Sad:   :Sad: 

Bei diesem Sch### (<- ordung muss sein:-) GOOGLE kann man ja vor lauter mist keine gescheite Seite mehr finden!!!

Sorry das musste jetzt raus  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

cu

Vader

----------

## Louisdor

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> PS: mit was hört ihr die Streams an?

 XMMS und für BBC Radio 1 nehme ich den RealOnePlayer 9

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  Ich benutz XMMS, da stört mich allerdings dass ich den Liedtitel nicht sehen kann, bei Winamp geht das  ...

 

Hm, ich kann bei xmms den Liedtitel sehen. Schau mal in den Preferences nach, ob es nicht disabled ist.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## 76062563

In den Einstellungen habe ich nichts gefunden, bei mir steht nur der Sendername drin  :Sad: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> In den Einstellungen habe ich nichts gefunden, bei mir steht nur der Sendername drin 

 

Options ---> Preferences ---> Audio I/O Plugins --> MPEG Layer ... --> Configure ---> Title

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## 76062563

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *76062563 wrote:*   In den Einstellungen habe ich nichts gefunden, bei mir steht nur der Sendername drin  
> 
> Options ---> Preferences ---> Audio I/O Plugins --> MPEG Layer ... --> Configure ---> Title
> 
> Ciao,
> ...

 

Danke, ändert leider aber nichts ich benutz jetzt rhythmbox...

----------

## toskala

*warghl* irgendwie muss ich glaub das anhören der streams auf die arbeit verlegen  :Smile:  ich komm zu nix *ärger*

----------

## toskala

so, ich hab mal ein wenig gewütet und sortiert. also wenn sich jemand in "der kategorie" falsch fühlt, bitte melden  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

Tune in to http://www.bigbeat.ch (Last played | Tracklist) - Bigbeat, Breakbeat, nu"Skool, Dub, Electronic, Trip-Hop

----------

## manuels

ich höre immer unseren uni-senser:

RadioQ - www.radioq.de (Alternative Rock und leider auch viel Reagge-Scheisse)

----------

## ro

wundert mich dass der absolut geniale sender fm4 noch nicht erwähnt wurde! Richtung: Alternative/Rock/Electronic .... da gibts auch it-news für uns geeks 

fm4.orf.at einfach ganz oben auf stream klicken oder mms://stream1.orf.at/fm4_live 

----------

